# MILAN | Cascina Merlata |U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Cascina Merlata*
Residences | Shopping Mall | Services | Public Park​


----------



## Jack1982 (May 2, 2014)

HOrrible !!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Torri Expo*
design: Cino Zucchi Architects

























Pics by Stefano Gusmeroli​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Georicky​


----------



## ForeverUnited (Apr 28, 2015)

This looks amazing


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

link​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Orcokahn​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Daimler Tower 1.0 (24 floors)*
design: Antonio Citterio Patricia Viel and Partners, Coprat, DLC 




















































































































​
Updates


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates Public Park* 








*Updates Unit R4 - Residence + kierkegaarden*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Residences Primavera 83*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates Daimler Tower 1.0 + Park*




















































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Shopping Mall* 
design: Echo Architecture
built up area: 244,900 sqm
value: +233 mln euro


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates Daimler Tower 1.0*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## UshtrakuKumanova (Jan 28, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Orcokahn​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Area nearby to the new shopping mall*
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

panoramica.it


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Uptown Residential Complex (23 floors x 1 - 13 floors x 3 - 10 floors x 3)*
design | Scandurra Studio












































​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Daimler Tower 2.0 (26 floors)* 
design: Antonio Citterio Patricia Viel and Partners, Coprat, DLC


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Cascina Merlata School*
design | Onsite Studio








The architecture studio designed the school building of Cascina Merlata associating the image of ancient architecture in the new town, establishing with the surrounding public space, a transition between interior and exterior space, and the physical presence of the building.









The new building is related to the settlement of the new city in antithetical terms: the compact and dense opposed to linear blocks buildings and through this difference expresses its public nature. Instead of a school based on the aggregation of linear elements and functional blocks, the school of Cascina Merlata is distinguished by a more urban attitude, a body composed of three buildings around a court, a "building of buildings ", with the complexity and structure of a city block or a part of the city.

















The compact volume relates sharply with the public space access to the north, as well as mainly with the square side and the great basin of the park, without transition elements or fences, so that the volume defines without mediation - with his own physical presence - the edges of the voids of the new urban system. The quiet mass building and its urban character produce a counterpoint to the dispersion of the city of open forms and folds, the functionalization of the buildings, and the denial of the relationship between the building and public spaces that weakens the construction of the city.








The building, through its extended forms, tries to be a quiet presence, producing with their own characters and materials a sober sense of lack of time, trying to convey in the new town the historical characters and possess therefore the quality of duration. The project seeks to represent a neutral background, where the characters of clarity and rationality help to contain the "disorder" of school life. The project seeks to represent a scene through which the daily lives of children and young people - with their designs, expressions and relationships - can represent themselves without interfering.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates UpTown Residential Complex*








*School site*








*Transformation into green areas*








*Social Housing*








*Expo village and new housing*








*Città Contemporanea - 2nd lot*









urbanfile​


----------

